# Whitebeard vs Hercules



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Marvel Version

Intel: They both have knowledge.
Distance: 10 meters.
Battlefield: Marineford.
No restrictions.

Scenario 1

WB's bloodlusted and Herc is IC.

Scenario 2

Herc's bloodlusted and WB is IC.

Scenario 3

They're both bloodlusted.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

what exactly is the rationale for putting wb up against a frequent brawling partner for hulk and thor


----------



## Neruc (Jun 12, 2013)

Link removed)

Is this the version you mean?Like a planet buster?


----------



## November (Jun 12, 2013)

OMG THIS THREAD IS A BOMB


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 12, 2013)

What the fuck is this thread and what the fuck are you thinking when you made this?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

The one from iHerc. The characters been depowered and repowered several times since the Silver Age. The feats he has that put him at a planetary level were from the 60s and 70s.

And Whitebeard has a pretty powerful ability. With Town+ level destruction and ranged attacks. I've seen people argue that he can quake peoples brains out (or is that just them wanking).

If he still lose the 2nd and 3rd scenario, I think an arguement can be made for him winning Scenario 1 since Herc is IC and Whitebeard is bloodlusted.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> The one from iHerc. The characters been depowered and repowered several times since the Silver Age. The feats he has that put him at a planetary level were from the 60s and 70s.
> 
> And Whitebeard has a pretty powerful ability. With Town+ level destruction and ranged attacks. I've also sen people argue that he can quake peoples brains out (or is that just them wanking).
> 
> If he still loses, I think an arguement can still be made for him winning Scenario 2 since Herc is IC and Whitebeard is bloodlusted though.



iHerc is entirely capable of splattering wb's brains across a kilometer of land with one punch


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> iHerc is entirely capable of splattering wb's brains across a kilometer of land with one punch



But in Scenario 2 he's IC and he wouldn't go all out from the beginning.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

so what?

what can wb do to someone who shrug off full-on punches from thor?


----------



## November (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> so what?
> 
> what can wb do to someone who shrug off full-on punches from thor?



Post TS-Ace currently can help him a.... Oh Wait


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> so what?
> 
> what can wb do to someone who shrug off full-on punches from thor?



It honestly didn't sem like Thor was using his full strength in their iHerc feat.

For Comparison

Classic Herc vs Thor

Link removed




iHerc vs Thor


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

guess i'll have to find someone who was unquestionably using his full strength

how about

world war hulk


*Spoiler*: __ 










if he isn't totally discorporated or even unconscious from three WWH blows, wb can't do shit to him


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> guess i'll have to find someone who was unquestionably using his full strength
> 
> how about
> 
> ...



Fair enough... Paks pretty inconsistent with the power levels though.

I created 3 scenarios so it would be fair. Who do you think would be a good match for Herc then.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

Thor and Hercules are equal in strength, what is this thread?He's brawled with herald Firelord too, no holding back excuse there. 

IC Just means he plays around with WB, then gets bored and takes him out, then he offers to buy WB a drink at a bar.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Hercules trashes Whitebeard like no tomorrow.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

Hercules has gone up against the Hulk and held his own back on Olympus when they fought.








Hulk has to Thundeclap him to catch him off guard, he still continues and also a scan of him punching Ares.

The 12 labors feat involving Atlas


Should I post all his 5+ fights with Thor?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

That's the Island of Manhattan

Also the narration makes reference to his 12 labors, the one where he supported the World. The Eternal known as Gilgamesh during his fight with Thor stated he was mistaken for Atlas when he held the world so the feat is canon to Marvel continuity for Herc and Atlas.

Here's a glimpse from his short fight with Firelord when they first mee


He took a blast of Firelord's fire and they engage in an all out brawl, they fall off the window and the fight ends.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Hercules has gone up against the Hulk and held his own back on Olympus when they fought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a bit late TF. I admitted this was a bad fight 4 posts ago. Although I should point out the version I was using isn't that strong.  Who do you think would be a decent match for Herc then.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

why do you keep saying that like Hercules in iHerc is a different "version" of Hercules

it's a canon series

it's the same guy


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

How is this version not strong?Being IC just means he holds back, it's not like he has to worry about any damage to begin with?There is only one 616 Hercules, Incredible Hercules is his comic series like Journey into Mystery and Thor based ones are for Thor. Not to mention that atleast one scan I posted i.e Firelord one is not from Incredible Hercules.

He appears in other comics you know?He's the same guy outside whether the writer wants to make a humorous comic or serious one. 

No the difference is, if Hercules is bloodlusted, this happens


Otherwise, he beats WB and takes the guy for a drink while IC. That's the only difference here.

He already has good matches with Thor in all out physical fights in his own universe.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

^I never said he wasn't strong.



Lucaniel said:


> why do you keep saying that like Hercules in iHerc is a different "version" of Hercules
> 
> it's a canon series
> 
> it's the same guy



anywhere around

12:12



He's the same guy, but he was depowered.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

meh. that scan looks old. 90s-ish. prove his being "depowered" applies to iHerc when he was having fist-fights with thor, ares, namor, etc. and taking multiple hits from world war hulk


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm not seeing the point, that happens to Thor and others too, plus if you said Hercules is not as strong as Incredible Hercules as if to distinguish them as separate people or imply incredible hercules is stronger, if we accept that he was depowered then his feats against the likes of Hulk , Thor and Ares in those comics is more impressive.

And this thread is Hercules vs Whitebeard, so why bother mentioning him struggle against the Thunderbolts(if that even is the case, would like to see the full fight)?

He gets all his feats in this thread from various comics he's appeared in.

EDIT Actually Luc, if he fought them depowered then it's actually more impressive for Hercules so he's really just making this thread worse.

Mortal Hercules was weaker, this thread is not specifying if it's his depowered mortal form or regular form, we go with regular Hercules by default.

The guy has fought Thor, Hulk, Namor, Firelord, Ares, Ego's anti bodies and others, some of these multiple times like Thor and Hulk. There is no way this thread could have worked but atleast OP admitted his mistake.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

> EDIT Actually Luc, if he did that depowered then it's actually impressive for Hercules so he's really just making this thread worse.



true


----------



## November (Jun 12, 2013)

Hercules say hi to Wb, Wb quake himself.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> meh. that scan looks old. 90s-ish. prove his being "depowered" applies to iHerc when he was having fist-fights with thor, ares, namor, etc. and taking multiple hits from world war hulk



It's from the late 90's post and is in continuity, and from what I've read he was never given those powers back. In fact, in the 'Death of Odin' story line he mentioned still being depowered.



> 'm not seeing the point, that happens to Thor and others too, plus if you said Hercules is not as strong as Incredible Hercules as if to distinguish them as separate people or imply incredible hercules is stronger, if we accept that he was depowered then his feats against the likes of Hulk , Thor and Ares in those comics is more impressive.
> 
> And this thread is Hercules vs Whitebeard, so why bother mentioning him struggle against the Thunderbolts(if that even is the case, would like to see the full fight)?
> 
> ...



I meant the depowered Herc in iHerc. And I posted the Thunderbolts scan to show that he was depowered.

But I admit that this was a bad thread so let's just let it die.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It's from the late 90's post and is in continuity, and from what I've read he was never given those powers back. In fact, in the 'Death of Odin' story line he mentioned still being depowered.



well gosh

if a depowered hercules can do all the things he did in iherc alone, wb is doubly screwed


----------



## ironherc (Jun 12, 2013)

Horrible thread, and another lame attempt to try to downplay badass comic book characters


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2013)

In 2 and 3 Wb gets killed in horrible fashion. In one wb goes all out and ends up pissing herc off enough to break his spine.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

ironherc said:


> Horrible thread, and another lame attempt to try to downplay badass comic book characters



I wasn't trying to downplay him.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 12, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I wasn't trying to downplay him.



Well the mere fact you thought this wasn't a stomp thread and have used very low end showings or PIS either indicated you were either trying to downplay or that you are ignorant of OBD rules. Either way this thread needs to be locked, too much of a stomp.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Well the mere fact you thought this wasn't a stomp thread and have used very low end showings or PIS either indicated you were either trying to downplay or that you are ignorant of OBD rules. Either way this thread needs to be locked, too much of a stomp.



1. I didn't use very low end showing. I used his post depowering showings. His high end showings... nearly throwing the Earth out of orbit... mountain busting... punching dimensions closed... they happened before he was depowered.

2. This is one sided because of his durability more than anything.

3. Let's let this thread die.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

> This is one sided because of his durability more than anything.



...

it's also one-sided because he can murder blackbeard with one hit


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

> I didn't use very low end showing.* I used his post depowering showings*. His high end showings... nearly throwing the Earth out of orbit... mountain busting... punching dimensions closed... they happened before he was depowered



Why would use those in a thread that is just Hercules vs Whitebeard, please do add fighting Thor , Hulk, Ares, Namor and others to the list of feats. 

This is onesided because Hercules fights characters with stats WAY above WB or the HST, not just his durability. You're basically acknowledging he has planetary strength yet still believe it's one sided only because of his durability?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why would use those in a thread that is just Hercules vs Whitebeard, please do add fighting Thor , Hulk, Ares, Namor and others to the list of feats.
> 
> This is onesided because Hercules fights characters with stats WAY above WB or the HST, not just his durability. You're basically acknowledging he has planetary strength yet still believe it's one sided only because of his durability?



I used his post depowering showings specifically so it wouldn't be one-sided. Also, surprisingly... Ares isn't that high end a brick. He's Class 70.

And yes he fights characters with stats way above WB, but Wolverine does too. Classic Hercules... yeah, he'd stomp WB into the ground IC or BL. That's why I didn't use him. But after he was depowered he didn't have feats at that level. Depowered Hercules... I admit he'd still win, but surely you can see why I thought that WB stood a chance in scenario 1.

I've read in the Outskirts battledome that WB can quake peoples brains out, he has ranged attacks and he has the advantage in movement speed (Although Hercules is still fast enough to react to him). I challenge you to find a Top Tier strength feat for Hercules in between the late 90's and Chaos War that wasn't in a Past Arc. They said in several comics... Thunderbolts, Thor and the Hulk that he was depowered. While depowered he was stomped by the Hulk  (someone he used to fight evenly with) and he even needed an aqualung to breathe underwater... whereas Classic Herc could breathe in space.

*I repeat, I agree that Herc wins.*


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

> I used his post depowering showings specifically so it wouldn't be one-sided.



>fights ares
>fights wwh
>fights namor
>fights thor



> Ares isn't that high end a brick. He's Class 70.



>using marvel's classifications



> but Wolverine does too.



>hurr durr jobberine does it so the feats of a character with a history of massive strength don't count



> he didn't have feats at that level



>wwh
>ares
>thor
>namor



> I challenge you to find a Top Tier strength feat for Hercules in between the late 90's and Chaos War that wasn't in a flash back.



>implying a marvel top tier strength feat is necessary to stomp wb


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >fights ares
> >fights wwh
> >fights namor
> >fights thor



Again, Ares is Class 70. I think that's pretty low for a War God and I would like him being portrayed as a God, but that's where he is. And Bendis jobbed him out a bunch. He was hyped up to be a game changing character at the start of the Mighty Avengers, but he spent most of that time getting beaten up. It's a shame though, he's a pretty cool character. The one time he lived up to the hype was in a Namor comic of all things... where he nearly continent level power in the 70s. And one time where he chased a guy through time. Unfortunately, that wasn't how he was written most of the time. Most of his history he's been used as a whipping boy or a decent level brick.

WWH shows that Herc's durability is to high for WB to beat him. I agree.

Did Hercules fight Namor for any serious length of time? From what I remember his fight with Namor was stopped by Namora.

He fought Thor three times since he was depowered. One was Blood Oath (Classic Herc), one was Civil War (Ragnarok... Thor's robotic replacement) and once in iHerc (which was more about comedy then high end feats).



> >using marvel's classifications



Unfortunately most of his showings don't support him being much higher.

Zero no Tsukaima
Zero no Tsukaima

He was amped in that fight.



> >hurr durr jobberine does it so the feats of a character with a history of massive strength don't count



Yeah. I know a lot of characters job to Wolverine. That's kind of the point. Again, most of his good strength feats came before he was depowered.



> >wwh
> >ares
> >thor
> >namor



See above.

>implying a marvel top tier strength feat is necessary to stomp wb[/QUOTE]

Yeah. Top Tier strength feats aren't necessary to beat WB. But the question remains, what are his high end feats *after* being depowered.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

Did I not just post a scan of him holding up the world/Sky for Atlas in the first page, you made a shitty thread and are now trying to backtrack

>You went on some tangent of Herc being depowered when the thread is standard Herc
>You ignore his feats of fighting and hurting characters like Hulk, Thor, Namor etc
>You ignore his feat of holding the world/sky
>You openly mention he has the power to move a planet off it's axis

Yet you still insist on this nonsense he's only more durable?Does it not occur to you that he trades blows with these heavyweights like Firelord, Thor, Namor(in water no less), Hulk etc?

Stop backpeddling on making a bad thread, I atleast respected you for admitting you were wrong on the internet, something few do but it seems you're just backtracking now which undoes that.

Why does it matter if the feat was in a flashback about something he did in his 3000+ year life?Does it suddenly not count as a feat?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

He's fought Thor 5 times atleast, you keep going on about Herc being depowered when he's not been mortal Hercules in a long time and no one references him being weaker. Hell if he fought Thor while weaker and you did reference Blood Oath where he and Thor have a brutal fight, then depowered or not it's still pretty much a one sided slaughter for WB.

I mentioned he fought Firelord a mid to top tier Herald of Galactus for a short while when *both were bloodlusted*(This is vastly beyond WB alone who would'nt last a microsecond) then in the same comic series teamed up with Firelord and Thor to fight Ego's anti bodies which can give major bricks trouble as we see in that fight.

Stop making excuses, back peddling, contradicting yourself and ignoring feats.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Whitebeard's DC caps out about 80 megatons btw. It's not going to hurt Hercules in the least. I'm not really sure about Hercules durability, but if he's tanking punches from Thor, Hulk, Aries, and Namor than it's way more than that.

If he's tagging thor his speed is higher than Whitebeards. 

And if he's trading blows with those same guys, his DC is much higher than what Whitebeard can tank. I know comic showings have high ends and low ends, but we have to use to norm, and the norm is Hercules tradings blows with this people who can solo the HST. 

Hercules tanks this in a bloody curbstomp.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Did I not just post a scan of him holding up the world/Sky for Atlas in the first page, you made a shitty thread and are now trying to backtrack





> I challenge you to find a Top Tier strength feat for Hercules in between the late 90's and Chaos War that wasn't in a *Past* Arc.



That was before being depowered.



> >You went on some tangent of Herc being depowered when the thread is standard Herc



Sorry if it wasn't clear from the beginning, but I was going with the depowered one.



> >You ignore his feats of fighting and hurting characters like Hulk, Thor, Namor etc



Before being depowered.



> >You ignore his feat of holding the world/sky



Before being depowered.



> >You openly mention he has the power to move a planet off it's axis



Yes. Before being depowered.



> Yet you still insist on this nonsense he's only more durable?Does it not occur to you that he trades blows with these heavyweights like Firelord, Thor, Namor(in water no less), Hulk etc?



Okay. Again... that's Classic. It was before he was depowered. Firelord was from the 70s and 80s. His more serious fights with Thor were before he was depowered. His fight with Namor was inconclusive... and which fight with Hulk are you talking about? His fight with WWH makes this a bad thread. And I agree WB loses here.

I didn't say his only advantage is that he's more durable. Just that it was his biggest advantage. He's also stronger, has more stamina, is more skilled, and he probably has better reflexes.



> Stop backpeddling on making a bad thread, I atleast respected you for admitting you were wrong on the internet, something few do but it seems you're just backtracking now which undoes that.



No I'm not. I agree that this was a bad thread and Herc wins.



> Why does it matter if the feat was in a flashback about something he did in his 3000+ year life?Does it suddenly not count as a feat?



It matters because he was depowered.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

> Again, Ares is Class 70. I think that's pretty low for a War God and I would like him being portrayed as a God, but that's where he is. And Bendis jobbed him out a bunch. He was hyped up to be a game changing character at the start of the Mighty Avengers, but he spent most of that time getting beaten up. It's a shame though, he's a pretty cool character. The one time he lived up to the hype was in a Namor comic of all things... where he nearly continent level power in the 70s. And one time where he chased a guy through time. Unfortunately, that wasn't how he was written most of the time. Most of his history he's been used as a whipping boy or a decent level brick.



blah

he fights hercules on equal terms

hercules is class 100

get over it



> Did Hercules fight Namor for any serious length of time? From what I remember his fight with Namor was stopped by Namora.



i smell goalposts being uprooted

they exchanged serious blows

that's the important part

your ares images aren't showing



> Yeah. I know a lot of characters job to Wolverine. That's kind of the point. Again, most of his good strength feats came before he was depowered.



well that's a retarded point for reasons i've already pointed out, and i don't care about your harping on about where his good strength feats came when he's gone toe-to-toe with plenty of class 100s since being depowered



> But the question remains, what are his high end feats after being depowered.



oh lord

there is no question

stop harping on about him being depowered when he can punch wwh hard enough to knock him down

piss off


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2013)

gosh how depowered

how weak and non-class-100 he looks


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Even this depowered would woop Whitebeard. 

Whitebeard isn't tanking any series punch from Herc.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

Lee Sensei, you keep harping on about Hercules being depowered when he's not depowered anymore, I'm not even going to mention the time he was a Skyfather in Chaos war before reverting back to his standard levels and nevermind when your OP makes no mention of mortal Herc, meaning it's standard Hercules.

You keep trying to make excuses to justify this terrible thread.




Lee-Sensei said:


> Marvel Version
> 
> Intel: They both have knowledge.
> Distance: 10 meters.
> ...



No mention of using a depowered Hercules, standard OBD rule is we go with the regular Hercules.

You really want to continue this?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

> He's fought Thor 5 times atleast, you keep going on about Herc being depowered when he's not been mortal Hercules in a long time and no one references him being weaker. Hell if he fought Thor while weaker and you did reference Blood Oath where he and Thor have a brutal fight, then depowered or not it's still pretty much a one sided slaughter for WB.



He's fought Thor more than 5 times. But after being depowered he's fought Thor twice. Three times if we count Ragnarok. Blood Oath took place before the Avengers existed. Before most of them were even alive. It took place after Hercules and Thor's second or third meeting. In other words, it was before he was depowered.



> I mentioned he fought Firelord a mid to top tier Herald of Galactus for a short while when both were bloodlusted(This is vastly beyond WB alone who would'nt last a microsecond) then in the same comic series teamed up with Firelord and Thor to fight Ego's anti bodies which can give major bricks trouble as we see in that fight.



Yeah. He did fight Firelord. In the Seventies and Eighties. I've said many times that Classic Herc would paste him.

Thor, Hercules, and Firelord fought Ego in the Seventies. It's on Youtube actually.

Link removed

Again. That was before being depowered.



> Stop making excuses, back peddling, contradicting yourself and ignoring feats.



It's not about making excuses, I don't see how I contradicted myself, and a lot of the high end feats being brought up were before he was depowered.

Again Hercules wins. I just don't like being accused of wanking One Piece. I don't even read One Piece anymore. I made this thread with three scenarios specifically to avoid it being a complete stomp. I made this thread because I like Hercules. He's been one of my favorite characters since Civil War.



> Lee Sensei, you keep harping on about Hercules being depowered when he's not depowered anymore, I'm not even going to mention the time he was a Skyfather in Chaos war before reverting back to his standard levels and nevermind when your OP makes no mention of mortal Herc, meaning it's standard Hercules.



1) Current Hercules is Street Level with Olympian weapons. The last book he was in was AvX - Avengers Academy.

2) I didn't make that clear enough. I'm sorry about that. But in my second post in this thread I said 'the one from iHerc'. Who isn't as powerful as he used to be.

3) Herc not being depowered in iHerc is iffy at best. There was no comic where Zeus gave him his power back. He never mentioned getting his power back.



> You keep trying to make excuses to justify this terrible thread.



Nope. It was a terrible thread. But I don't like being called a wanker.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

You mentioned Blood Oath
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gPRi4EA8jc[/YOUTUBE]

"Upon the field of battle we would be equal but at hand to hand he's slightly better"

-Thor

Thor had to use freakin lightning here.

EDIT 

*But I fail to see why you keep harping about a depowered Hercules when your thread makes no mention of mortal hercules. Meaning standard Hercules applies as per OBD rules, why do you keep ignoring this?.*

He's also not depowered.

You admit this thread is a stomp but you also claimed "only because of durability" so you are being dishonest.

*Plus your OP makes no mention of using mortal Hercules/depowered Hercules so this whole tangent of yours is a waste of time*.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You mentioned Blood Oath
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gPRi4EA8jc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "Upon the field of battle we would be equal but at hand to hand he's slightly better"
> ...



That was set in the past. Before he was depowered.

EDIT 



> *But I fail to see why you keep harping about a depowered Hercules when your thread makes no mention of mortal hercules. Meaning standard Hercules applies as per OBD rules, why do you keep ignoring this?.*



Yeah. And I apologized for that. But if you'll check my second post in this thread...



> The one from iHerc.





> He's also not depowered.



Do you know which comic mentions him getting his power back or shows Zeus giving him his power back?



> You admit this thread is a stomp but you also claimed "only because of durability" so you are being dishonest.



I never said that was his only advantage. Just his biggest advantage.



> *Plus your OP makes no mention of using mortal Hercules/depowered Hercules so this whole tangent of yours is a waste of time*.



My second post did. From the beginning I meant depowered Herc. Let's just let this thread die.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 12, 2013)

Then you should edit your OP or change the title, no one is going to see you make a change in the second post and not mention for 3 pages.



> This is one sided because of his durability more than anything



This made me and even Lucaniel think you meant only durability, you should be more clear.

BTW Ares could fight Nate Gray who destroyed a moon and threatened to blow a planet up pre Shaman/god mode, so yes Hercules being able to take him is an impressive feat but ignoring that he's got plenty of others.

Note: He's fought Namor both in land and in water multiple times, almost as many times as he's fought Thor. Yes they've fought more than once even before the Namora incident.


Hercules is not depowered, a depowered Herc would not be able to trade blows with WWH while trying to reason with him to "stop". After he gave up his Skyfather powers, he himself notes he's back to normal and I doubt that means he's depowered.

He's not been Mortal Herc for a while actually to my knowledge.

But yes this horribly onesided thread needs to die. On that note


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Then you should edit your OP or change the title, no one is going to see you make a change in the second post and not mention for 3 pages.



I've mentioned that this wasn't Classic Hercules in pretty much every post since the first one. And theres really no point in editing the OP because we all agree that Herc wins.



> This made me and even Lucaniel think you meant only durability, you should be more clear.





> 2. This is one sided because of his durability more than anything.



That's debatable.



> BTW Ares could fight Nate Gray who destroyed a moon and threatened to blow a planet up pre Shaman/god mode, so yes Hercules being able to take him is an impressive feat but ignoring that he's got plenty of others.



That sounds like an outlier. Amped Ares was beaten in two pages by Thor in a physical fight.



> Note: He's fought Namor both in land and in water multiple times, almost as many times as he's fought Thor. Yes they've fought more than once even before the Namora incident.



Yes. They have fought many times. Mostly in the 60s, Seventies and 80s when Namor was depowered.



> Hercules is not depowered, a depowered Herc would not be able to trade blows with WWH while trying to reason with him to "stop". After he gave up his Skyfather powers, he himself notes he's back to normal and I doubt that means he's depowered.



Yeah. A good feat, but it's still not as good as nearly throwing the planet out of orbit or dragging an island. It's possiblr that he was at his earlier level in iHerc, but unlikely.

He's not been Mortal Herc for a while actually to my knowledge.



> But yes this horribly onesided thread needs to die. On that note



Yeah. Another old pic. It looks like is from the 70s and the 80s.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 12, 2013)

Does Whitebeard even have the durability to take a punch from a depowered Hercules?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

> Does Whitebeard even have the durability to take a punch from a depowered Hercules?



If he's IC he can take his punches until Herc get's serious. BL Herc would paste him.

Although, no one really answered my question. Does Whitebeard have the ability to quake peoples brains or is that just wank?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

It's just wank, he's never done it on panel.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Does Whitebeard even have the durability to take a punch from a depowered Hercules?





Lee-Sensei said:


> If he's IC he can take his punches until Herc get's serious. BL Herc would paste him.



bunch of rationalising here

if hercules was pretty much just tapping him, wb would be okay

if he moved upwards into giving him a solid punch, like he would if he saw some big-ass muscular guy shooting quakes and assumed he was strong (like he would even IC), whitebeard's skull would break open


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I've mentioned that this wasn't Classic Hercules in pretty much every post since the first one. And theres really no point in editing the OP because we all agree that Herc wins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Towing an island is a VERY VERY weak feat compared to punching WWH and hurting him even if it was just slightly hurting him.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> bunch of rationalising here
> 
> if hercules was pretty much just tapping him, wb would be okay
> 
> if he moved upwards into giving him a solid punch, like he would if he saw some big-ass muscular guy shooting quakes and assumed he was strong (like he would even IC), whitebeard's skull would break open



Yeah. If he was serious.



> Towing an island is a VERY VERY weak feat compared to punching WWH and hurting him even if it was just slightly hurting him.



He knocked him down once. Besides, didn't WWH beat Doctor Strange. It seems like he was all over the place powerwise. A good feat, but not better than towing an island.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

Get the hell out with this nonsense that towing an island>hurting WWH, stop making excuses, WWH is one of the strongest Hulks period besides Nexus, War Hulk, Nul and Worldbreaker.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

WWH's steps could do this


"Two more steps like mr President and we lose the Eastern Seaboard"

EDIT Incidently which of those levels of of WWH do you think WB could match?

The Juggernaut fight?Sentry fight?(when he was just a FTL class 100 flying brick)Hurting Strange's astral form?The above mentioned threatening to break the Eastern Seaboard with footsteps?The one where he fought the X-men?The one where multiple heroes including members from FF4 and Avengers gang up on him?(no Thor obviously)

Because he'd not match a single one or even close.

Towing an island?That is the best you can bring in a thread with a guy whose fought some of Marvel's physically strongest characters?

WWH>Hercules in that comic but anything that send one of the most powerful incarnations of Hulk reeling back, especially when this was him coming off his Planet Hulk feats and more powerful is going to turn Whitebeard into paste or worse with a single punch.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Yeah. If he was serious.
> 
> 
> 
> He knocked him down once. Besides, didn't WWH beat Doctor Strange. It seems like he was all over the place powerwise. A good feat, but not better than towing an island.



And then you dare to say you are not downplaying  ...


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Get the hell out with this nonsense that towing an island>hurting WWH, stop making excuses, WWH is one of the strongest Hulks period besides Nexus, War Hulk, Nul and Worldbreaker.





> *Spoiler*: __



Are we reading the same comic? The knocked Hulk back once and was busted up by the second punch. A good feat, but again... not classic level. I don't know why it's so hard to accept. He was depowered. When he gets his powers back hopefully they'll bring him back to his Classic level, but as it is he wasn't as strong as he used to be under Pak.



> "Two more steps like mr President and we lose the Eastern Seaboard"



Isn't that Worldbreaker Hulk? And not WWH Hulk?



> EDIT Incidently which of those levels of of WWH do you think WB could match?



None. I admitted that WB is out of his league after Lucaniel brought that WWH scan. That was on the first page.



> The Juggernaut fight?Sentry fight?(when he was just a FTL class 100 flying brick)Hurting Strange's astral form?The above mentioned threatening to break the Eastern Seaboard with footsteps?The one where he fought the X-men?The one where multiple heroes including members from FF4 and Avengers gang up on him?(no Thor obviously)
> 
> Because he'd not match a single one or even close.



I never said he would.



> Towing an island?That is the best you can bring in a thread with a guy whose fought some of Marvel's physically strongest characters?



No. Nearly throwing the planet out of orbits probably the best strength feat that can be calculated.

I don't know what your point is. Yes, Standard Hercules is a Top Tier Brick on Level with Thor (without his Plot Device Hammer and other powers) and Hulk. However, in the late 90s he was depowered and he was never at that same level again. Was he strong? Sure. Was he Class 100+ yup. But he never had a feat that equaled nearly throwing the planet out of orbit again. He didn't tow islands or tear apart mountains. Maybe it's Pak's inconsistency, I don't know. Hopefully when he gets his powers back he'll be brought up to his Classic level.



> WWH>Hercules in that comic but anything that send one of the most powerful incarnations of Hulk reeling back, especially when this was him coming off his Planet Hulk feats and more powerful is going to turn Whitebeard into paste or worse with a single punch.



I agree.



Bullbob said:


> And then you dare to say you are not downplaying  ...



Yeah. Where am I downplaying him? This isn't a comparison between Whitebeard and Hercules anymore. I'm comparing his 60's, 70's and 80's feats to his New Millenium feats. His earlier feats win. It's that simple.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2013)

Whitebeard's quakes can't hurt WWH.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Whitebeard's quakes can't hurt WWH.



Who said they could?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

> Yes. They have fought many times. Mostly in the 60s, Seventies and 80s when Namor was depowered



What the hell is this?Are you trolling now?a depowered Namor fought Thor and Hercules multiple times?Is this some attempt at being a troll?Where are you pulling this nonsense from that he was depowered?

Even if we go with depowered Namor, that same depowered Namor fought Thor and Hulk. Hercules was proven stronger on land and almost even in water plus by your logic now

Namor= not depowered post 80s
Hercules= depowered

So a depowered Hercules does better against a powered up Namor than non depowered Hercules against a depowered Namor during the Namora incident?

This is hilarious but won't change my argument overall.



> Are we reading the same comic? *The knocked Hulk back once and was busted up by the second punch. A good feat, but again... not classic level*. I don't know why it's so hard to accept. He was depowered. When he gets his powers back hopefully they'll bring him back to his Classic level, but as it is he wasn't as strong as he used to be under Pak



Still>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>White beard classic level or not.

And Hercules has'nt always been written under Greg Pak, he's been around since Thor for over 30 years. By your own shitty logic, Hercules was depowered in that comic with WWH which shows that even a depowered Herc would splatter WB.



> Yeah. Another old pic. It looks like is from the 70s and the 80s



wonderful but I posted that pic after you concedeed a second time so that was'nt really being posted as evidence but it's always nice to remember why Hercules>>>>>HST, now we have to make you concede a third time in the same thread as you're backpeddling again.

I'll repeat this
-Hulk has broken the bands of Cyttorak
-Hulk has taken a hit from his Son which was 100 trillion tons worth
-Hulk has held together tectonic plates
-Hulk has threatened to destroy the Eastern Seaboard with steps
-Hulk has held up a 150 billion ton mountain with help from IM and Ben
etc

Hulk's son also sent someone of Juggernaut's size flying into space so far, they lost track of him through satellite, heavily implied he was punched to Mars. Hulk>His son.

For Hercules to even send WWH back with a punch would still make the feat>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Towing an island.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

And if you're going with Incredible Hercules being depowered then he does have feats like

>Holding up the sky, stars and all being shown
>Fighting the Hulk and punching out Ares
>The fight he had disguised as Thor vs Thor disguised as Hercules

I posted the first two, here is the other


Loved that story, made me laugh.

Anyway Depowered Hercules= has a lightning bolt mark to show he's branded by Zeus/punished, no mark means he's back to full godhood but could also be the artist forgetting to draw it. Stuff like "We are gods" from Hercules can't be taken any other way.

He wouldnt have the physical strength to crush a Thor clone, hold an island together, take on Shield with Wonderman and Ares or stand toe-to-toe with the Skrull God(Whose part Eternal but he did have help from Snowbird, still he matched it quite well overall). Ares Hydra powered bullets would have killed him if he was'nt a god(Herc also has arrows dipped in Hydra blood).

But the thread is going with depowered/mortal Herc. Does Herc also get his adamantine mace?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 13, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It's just wank, he's never done it on panel.



I dunno mang

A multiversal, durability ignoring quake should be able to do that


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What the hell is this?Are you trolling now?a depowered Namor fought Thor and Hercules multiple times?Is this some attempt at being a troll?Where are you pulling this nonsense from that he was depowered?



I meant before Hercules was depowered.



> Even if we go with depowered Namor, that same depowered Namor fought Thor and Hulk. Hercules was proven stronger on land and almost even in water plus by your logic now



I meant before Hercules was depowered. And yes. Before Hercules was depowered he fought Namor on equal footing underwater.



> Namor= not depowered post 80s
> Hercules= depowered
> 
> So a depowered Hercules does better against a powered up Namor than non depowered Hercules against a depowered Namor during the Namora incident?



I don't know what you're talking about here.



> This is hilarious but won't change my argument overall.



What is your arguement? That Hercules wasn't depowered. I posted scans.



> Still>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>White beard classic level or not.



*What's your point? I dropped Whitebeard on the 1st Page.*



> And Hercules has'nt always been written under Greg Pak, he's been around since Thor for over 30 years. By your own shitty logic, Hercules was depowered in that comic with WWH which shows that even a depowered Herc would splatter WB.



*Hercules beats Whitebeard. How many times do I have to repeat it.* Yes Hercules has been written by more people than Greg Pak. He's been around for 48 years. But most of his big feats in the New Millenium are with Pak. Pak wrote the character for a half a decade in WWH, iHerc, Chaos War, Herc, the Incredible Hulk and even in the X-Men (Alternate Universe).



> wonderful but I posted that pic after you concedeed a second time so that was'nt really being posted as evidence but it's always nice to remember why Hercules>>>>>HST, now we have to make you concede a third time in the same thread as you're backpeddling again.



Concede again. What are you talking about? I'm not arguing that Hercules loses to WB. I dropped that on the first page. I'm saying that he wasn't as powerful as he was in the Silver/Bronze Age. I posted the scans.



> I'll repeat this
> -Hulk has broken the bands of Cyttorak
> -Hulk has taken a hit from his Son which was 100 trillion tons worth
> -Hulk has held together tectonic plates
> ...



What's your point.



> For Hercules to even send WWH back with a punch would still make the feat>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Towing an island.



Okay. Let's just ignore that for a second, are you really going to argue that knocking the Hulk back a little bit is better than nearly throwing the planet out of orbit?



> And if you're going with Incredible Hercules being depowered then he does have feats like
> 
> >Holding up the sky, stars and all being shown
> >Fighting the Hulk and punching out Ares
> >The fight he had disguised as Thor vs Thor disguised as Hercules



> That was in a flashback to before he was depowered. How many times have I said that now?
> WWH is legit. Ares is a Class 70 Brick.
> That fight was a great fight. That fight was funny. It was a lot of fun. But it wasn't feats heavy. If you were to compare it to Thor and Hercules' fight in Thor Annual #5, Blood Oath or their Arm Wrestling match it doesn't measure up feats wise.
I posted the first two, here is the other




> Loved that story, made me laugh.



I did too. It was a great story.



> Anyway Depowered Hercules= has a lightning bolt mark to show he's branded by Zeus/punished, no mark means he's back to full godhood but could also be the artist forgetting to draw it. Stuff like "We are gods" from Hercules can't be taken any other way.



He wouldnt have the physical strength to crush a Thor clone, hold an island together, take on Shield with Wonderman and Ares or stand toe-to-toe with the Skrull God(Whose part Eternal but he did have help from Snowbird, still he matched it quite well overall). Ares Hydra powered bullets would have killed him if he was'nt a god(Herc also has arrows dipped in Hydra blood).



> But the thread is going with depowered/mortal Herc. Does Herc also get his adamantine mace?



I'm pretty sure he didn't have the lightning bolt in his Thunderbolts or Hulk appearances so they probably forgot about it.

I don't know how powerful the Thor Clone is, but that panel where he smashed the Thor Clones face in with fake Mjolnir was awesome. Holding an island together. That's pretty good. I don't know how powerful the Skrull God was. I don't know if those bullets would kill him. A lot of mortal characters get shot and survive.

Does it matter. Whitebeard loses the fight. All I was saying is that I wasn't trying to downplay Hercules, just pointing out that he was depowered from his Classic level. Why people seem to be so up in arms about it is beyond me because it explains away a lot of jobbing he did in the late 90s and New Millenium. Like Wolverine knocking him down with a table.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Are we reading the same comic? The knocked Hulk back once and was busted up by the second punch. A good feat, but again... not classic level. I don't know why it's so hard to accept. He was depowered. When he gets his powers back hopefully they'll bring him back to his Classic level, but as it is he wasn't as strong as he used to be under Pak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I will repeat it since you don't seem to understand what it is you are downplaying. You are downplaying I Herc by saying that his current feats are very low and inferior to towing an island when in reality just managing to punch WWH (which you are also trying to downplay by the way by saying Herc hitting him means nothing since WWH is "onconsistent" even though he's taken on all the other major bricks in the WWH storyline. Just the fact that you try toimply him not defeating a Zom powered Strange somehow makes him what "weak"?) and hurt him is something far more impressive than towing an island. 

I'm not even talking about Herc vs WHitebeard here, I'm talking that you are downplaying current Herc compared to what you refer to as "classic Herc" by not awknowledging that his constently taking on and hurting the other strongest Earth bricks (and herlads as well) makes him far more powerful than you are trying to imply he is since being  "depowered". You keep asking for feats for him since the 90 s yet ignore every mention of him fighting bricks that are at the LEAST  continent to planet level and surviving.

Anyways, I'll say it again this ridiculous thread need to be locked anyways.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I meant before Hercules was depowered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loll, and now here you are moving the goal-post again. You argument just went from "towing an island is more impressive than hitting the Hulk down" to "hitting the Hulk down is not as impressive as knocking a planet out of orbit". 

And also claiming he just sent the Hulk back a little is just as ridiculous. the Hulk was not just taken aback but put down by Herc's punches and was visibly shaken by the hit. Almost nobody but the likes of Sentry, Juggernaut and Zom powered Strange were able to do such a thing against WWH.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

Whether it's better than his classic feat or not is moot, we're using depowered Herc as per you and as per you a depowered Herc fought WWH, he knocked WWH back(even took hits from him) and Hulk has planetary feats in lesser forms, regardless of where it compares to full powered Herc, it's more powerful than anything in the HST, he'll splatter WB with a single punch, that's my point.




> I meant before Hercules was depowered



Then be clear, I thought you meant Namor was depowered.

Hercules is not depowered anymore but it's moot, as we're using depowered Hercules here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

> Yes. They have fought many times. Mostly in the 60s, Seventies and 80s when *Namor was depowered*



This is what you claimed, so either you're lying or you meant to type Hercules. Not my fault for reading it as such.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

> Yes I will repeat it since you don't seem to understand what it is you are downplaying. You are downplaying I Herc by saying that his current feats are very low and inferior to towing an island when in reality just managing to punch WWH (which you are also trying to downplay by the way by saying Herc hitting him means nothing since WWH is "onconsistent" even though he's taken on all the other major bricks in the WWH storyline. Just the fact that you try toimply him not defeating a Zom powered Strange somehow makes him what "weak"?) and hurt him is something far more impressive than towing an island.



1) I never said they're very low. I said that they're lower then his Classic feats where wrecking mountains, towing islands, taking blasts from Heralds of Galactus (not at full power, but still impressive) and punching dimensions closed were his standard.

2) What about Doctor Strange? Honestly. I don't know what you're saying there.

3) What about nearly throwing a planet out of orbit?



> I'm not even talking about Herc vs WHitebeard here, I'm talking that you are downplaying current Herc compared to what you refer to as "classic Herc" by not awknowledging that his constently taking on and hurting the other strongest Earth bricks (and herlads as well) makes him far more powerful than you are trying to imply he is since being "depowered". You keep asking for feats for him since the 90 s yet ignore every mention of him fighting bricks that are at the LEAST continent to planet level and surviving.



1) I don't recall 616 Hercules fighting a Herald of Galactus after he was depowered.

2) What fights? Continent and Planet level? That would be Thor and the Hulk.

He fought the Hulk in Giant Size Hulk #1 (Before being depowered), World War Hulk (legitimate feat) and Hulk vs Hercules: Titans Unleashed (Before being depowered).

2 of their fights were before he was depowered.

He's fought Thor twice since being depowered.

He fought Thor in Blood Oath (Flashback) and Incredible Hercules: Thor(cules) vs Hercu(thor) (A fun arc, but nowhere near throwing the planet out of orbit).



> Anyways, I'll say it again this ridiculous thread need to be locked anyways.



Agreed.



Bullbob said:


> Loll, and now here you are moving the goal-post again. You argument just went from "towing an island is more impressive than hitting the Hulk down" to "hitting the Hulk down is not as impressive as knocking a planet out of orbit".
> 
> And also claiming he just sent the Hulk back a little is just as ridiculous. the Hulk was not just taken aback but put down by Herc's punches and was visibly shaken by the hit. Almost nobody but the likes of Sentry, Juggernaut and Zom powered Strange were able to do such a thing against WWH.



Funny. You didn't answer the question. Is knocking the Hulk back a bit more impressive then nearly throwing the planet out of orbit?



> This is what you claimed, so either you're lying or you meant to type Hercules. Not my fault for reading it as such.



I never said it was your fault.


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> 1) I never said they're very low. I said that they're lower then his Classic feats where wrecking mountains, towing islands, taking blasts from Heralds of Galactus (not at full power, but still impressive) and punching dimensions closed were his standard.
> 
> 2) What about Doctor Strange? Honestly. I don't know what you're saying there.
> 
> ...



Why would I answer that question at all? Your claim was that hitting Hulk hard enough to send himdown and smash his head on the concrete and visibly a bit hurt as  he was puting hisn hand on his head as if shaken (not just knocking him back a little as you are again trying to downplay) was not as impressive a feat as towing an island... Why the fuck would I answer a subsequent question from you now claiming it,s not as good as shaking a planet out of orbit when you haven't proven your initial claim?? I'll answer your planet question once you've argumented your original point.


Before you argument just look at this little video of WWH vs the fantastic 4 and the Avengers: zanpakuto merging

See how exactly no one could do something as impressive as even knocking Hulk down?? She Hulk, Ares and Thing all try and do Jack Shit. Thing gives his best full powered haymaker and all he does is get a little blood off Hulk who doesn't even fly back a damned centimeter. Thing is at least a mountain buster, and she-Hulk is stronger... Damn, even a full powered localised concentrated blast by a union of Human Torch and Storm dis exactly 0 to stop the Hulk just like Cyclops' full powered optic moutain busting blast...

Damn I don't know, it's like you would need a character much higher than moutain level to even knock him down let alone hurt him a bit... Still wanna claim towing an island is a more impressive feat??


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Why would I answer that question at all? Your claim was that hitting Hulk hard enough to send himdown and smash his head on the concrete and visibly a bit hurt as  he was puting hisn hand on his head as if shaken (not just knocking him back a little as you are again trying to downplay) was not as impressive a feat as towing an island... Why the fuck would I answer a subsequent question from you now claiming it,s not as good as shaking a planet out of orbit when you haven't proven your initial claim?? I'll answer your planet question once you've argumented your original point.



Concession accepted.



> Before you argument just look at this little video of WWH vs the fantastic 4 and the Avengers: zanpakuto merging
> 
> See how exactly no one could do something as impressive as even knocking Hulk down?? She Hulk, Ares and Thing all try and do Jack Shit. Thing gives his best full powered haymaker and all he does is get a little blood off Hulk who doesn't even fly back a damned centimeter. Thing is at least a mountain buster, and she-Hulk is stronger... Damn, even a full powered localised concentrated blast by a union of Human Torch and Storm dis exactly 0 to stop the Hulk just like Cyclops' full powered optic moutain busting blast...



Now you're the one who's downplaying. The Thing made him bleed.



> Damn I don't know, it's like you would need a character much higher than moutain level to even knock him down let alone hurt him a bit... Still wanna claim towing an island is a more impressive feat??



You know what. Let's put that aside for now. You're saying that Herc is not depowered anymore (comic book where that was said? Reference?). You're saying that he's just as strong as before. So do you think knocking the Hulk back is on the level of nearly throwing the Earth out of orbit?


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Concession accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loll, love how you don't even know the rules of debating. Moving to another argument before you have resolved another one or even argumented for it means YOU conceded the argument. My refusal from moving from one argument to another before finishing it is actually ME following the rules of debating. So thanks for YOUR concession...


Secondly, yeah thing made him bleed and Hulk didn't move an inch and only made his head arc the other way a bit... Hercules made him bleed, fell him to the groud and made him look shaken...So Herc still> than Thing?? What's your point? Also bleeding more externally has never equaled more damage. that's why people die from severe head trauma without ever even bleeding sometimes...

As for my saying Herc is no longer depowered I haven,t even touched this argument myself yet (only Tranquil Fury has argued for that yet). YOU said he was depowered from the 90 s and you dared people to find good feats for him since the 90 s. I never even once claimed he wasn't depowered (that,s your claim anyways and your buirden of proof so even if I have no opinion on the matter I'm not gonna make your arguments for you) i only gave you good feats for him since the 90,s when you asked for it (as many other have done)


----------



## Firo (Jun 13, 2013)

< Insert Rape Sloth Meme Joke Here >
Whitebeard stands no chance here


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Loll, love how you don't even know the rules of debating. Moving to another argument before you have resolved another one or even argumented for it means YOU conceded the argument. My refusal from moving from one argument to another before finishing it is actually ME following the rules of debating. So thanks for YOUR concession...



You didn't answer the question. Concession accepted.



> Secondly, yeah thing made him bleed and Hulk didn't move an inch and only made his head arc the other way a bit... Hercules made him bleed, fell him to the groud and made him look shaken...So Herc still> than Thing?? What's your point? Also bleeding more externally has never equaled more damage. that's why people die from severe head trauma without ever even bleeding sometimes...



And some people die of blood loss. It's not much more impressive.The point is it's not at the level of Classic Herc. He was depowered.



> As for my saying Herc is no longer depowered I haven,t even touched this argument myself yet (only Tranquil Fury has argued for that yet). YOU said he was depowered from the 90 s and *you dared people to find good feats for him since the 90 s*. I never even once claimed he wasn't depowered (that,s your claim anyways and your buirden of proof so even if I have no opinion on the matter I'm not gonna make your arguments for you) i only gave you good feats for him since the 90,s when you asked for it (as many other have done)



Wrong. I said dared people to find feats that would indicate that he's as powerful as he was in the Silver Age and Bronze Age. Get your facts straight.

It's not my burden of proof because I already proved it on page 1 when I posted scans.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

> 2) What about Doctor Strange? Honestly. I don't know what you're saying there.
> 
> 3) What about nearly throwing a planet out of orbit?



Don't be dense on purpose, you claimed WWH power was all over the place, I asked which of those power levels could Whitebeard have hoped to match by listing feats of WWH, again not even counting his feats on planet Hulk where he was weaker. Hurting Doctor Strange was one of his feats, why else would I mention it here?I made it clear in the post you quoted this.

Here again


> *Incidently which of those levels of of WWH do you think WB could match?*
> 
> The Juggernaut fight?Sentry fight?(when he was just a FTL class 100 flying brick)Hurting Strange's astral form?The above mentioned threatening to break the Eastern Seaboard with footsteps?The one where he fought the X-men?The one where multiple heroes including members from FF4 and Avengers gang up on him?(no Thor obviously)
> 
> *Because he'd not match a single one or even close*



My point was anything that even makes WWH flinch let alone move back is beyond island level by so much it's not funny.

You claimed that hurting WWH is not more impressive than towing an island



> He knocked him down once. *Besides, didn't WWH beat Doctor Strange. It seems like he was all over the place powerwise. A good feat, but not better than towing an island*



So

1. I was responding by listing all the feats he did which are still above the HST, even his planet Hulk self who held tectonic plates while resisting the core of a planet is and that's before his WWH self.

2. You claimed that Herc's feat with WWH is a good feat but not better than towing an island

Or you meant

WWH hurting Doctor Strange is not better than towing an island, you'd be wrong either way

So yes the WWH feat which you claim was a depowered Herc is>>>>>>>Island towing, no excuses about this.

You're asking for proof that Hercules is depowered when

1. He's allowed back in Olympus again
2. Can fight gods, something mortal Herc can't do
3. Calls himself a god which disproves him being mortal?

No Zeus marking= no longer cursed by Zeus

But ignoring that you're not going to keep dancing around this, you're dishonest going from saying "It does'nt compare to island level" to "It's not classic levels".

That's the main reason I'm still posting here, if you still want to argue he's depowered currently which has no bearing on the thread now supposedly since it's depowered Herc or the outcome since he still stomps then do so, I'm mostly interested in the outcome.

BTW the depowered Herc you call him fought Hulk on Olympus too, not WWH but I posted the scans in the first page.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2013)

> Ares is a Class 70 Brick



Who can fight Nate Gray god mode whose above planet busting(he threatened to destroy Earth in one of his fights and even destroyed a moon pre god mode), you ignored me saying this on purpose did'nt you?

He's class 70!That means crap all to feats. Plus Ares was once stated to be a threat to 616 Earth. He also survived a hit from Ultron jacking Tony's tech, the same version that could take hits from normal Sentry.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 13, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Don't be dense on purpose, you claimed WWH power was all over the place, I asked which of those power levels could Whitebeard have hoped to match by listing feats of WWH, again not even counting his feats on planet Hulk where he was weaker. Hurting Doctor Strange was one of his feats, why else would I mention it here?I made it clear in the post you quoted this.



And you're bringing up WB again. i never said that WB was on WWH's level.



> Here again
> 
> 
> My point was anything that even makes WWH flinch let alone move back is beyond island level by so much it's not funny.



Do you have a calc?



> You claimed that hurting WWH is not more impressive than towing an island



I claimed that Silver and Bronze Age Hercules was stronger than Modern Age Hercules. And that he was depowered.



> So
> 
> 1. I was responding by listing all the feats he did which are still above the HST, even his planet Hulk self who held tectonic plates while resisting the core of a planet is and that's before his WWH self.



I never said that WWH wasn't above the HST.



> 2. You claimed that Herc's feat with WWH is a good feat but not better than towing an island



Do you have a calc?



> Or you meant
> 
> WWH hurting Doctor Strange is not better than towing an island, you'd be wrong either way



I meant Doctor Strange being defeated by the Hulk seems weird. Was he jobbed out?



> So yes the WWH feat which you claim was a depowered Herc is>>>>>>>Island towing, no excuses about this.



Do you have a calc?



> You're asking for proof that Hercules is depowered when



I don't need to ask for proof. He was depowered.



> 1. He's allowed back in Olympus again
> 2. Can fight gods, something mortal Herc can't do
> 3. Calls himself a god which disproves him being mortal?



1. Scan or issue where it says that he was given his power back?
2. A good chunck of Marvel Gods are Mid Tier Bricks. Being more powerful then  a lot of Gods isn't that big a deal honestly.
3. He also called himself a demigod.

Burden of proof is on you. He was depowered and unless there's an issue that shows him getting his power back, it didn't happen.



> No Zeus marking= no longer cursed by Zeus



In the Hulk story where it clearly said that he was mortal he didn't have the mark.

In the Thunderbolts comic where it says that he's depowered he didn't have the mark. They probably just forgot about it.



> But ignoring that you're not going to keep dancing around this, you're dishonest going from saying "It does'nt compare to island level" to "It's not classic levels".



It isn't.



> That's the main reason I'm still posting here, if you still want to argue he's depowered currently which has no bearing on the thread now supposedly since it's depowered Herc or the outcome since he still stomps then do so, I'm mostly interested in the outcome.



I tried to let this thing die. People kept coming back.



> BTW the depowered Herc you call him fought Hulk on Olympus too, not WWH but I posted the scans in the first page.



Nope. That was in a flashback.



> Who can fight Nate Gray god mode whose above planet busting(he threatened to destroy Earth in one of his fights and even destroyed a moon pre god mode), you ignored me saying this on purpose did'nt you?



Outlier. Most of his fights don't portray him being that powerful. Nope. I mentioned that. It's just not consistent with most of his feats.



> He's class 70!That means crap all to feats. Plus Ares was once stated to be a threat to 616 Earth. He also survived a hit from Ultron jacking Tony's tech, the same version that could take hits from normal Sentry.



Except most of Ares' feats are the feats of a High leveled Brick.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)

> Outlier. Most of his fights don't portray him being that powerful. Nope. I mentioned that. It's just not consistent with most of his feats



Your concession is accepted and don't even pretend to claim you conceded before, your back tracking is hilarious. Your pathetic attempt at trying to defend this hilariously one sided thread is'nt going to work.

Ares has magic too and he carries around various equipment to assist in , so lol at this stupidity he's just a brick.



WWH>Planet Hulk Hulk as the former takes place after the latter.

You still want to claim a Hulk that can hold tectonic plates while surviving the heat of a planet and called a worldbreaker in an incarnation weaker than WWH requires island level or less to even be flinched?

No matter how you look at it be it from WWH's feats or powerscaling from weaker incarnations, Island level would do zero both in damage and making him flinch.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 14, 2013)

So I just noticed this thread

anyone wanna tell me why this even managed to reach 5 pages when herc can outright kill edward with his bare hands?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> So I just noticed this thread
> 
> anyone wanna tell me why this even managed to reach 5 pages when herc can outright kill edward with his bare hands?



op is trying to save face by pretending he was justified in creating this thread


----------



## Neruc (Jun 14, 2013)

Is this going to go on for much longer?
Arent you getting bored?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Your concession is accepted and don't even pretend to claim you conceded before, your back tracking is hilarious. Your pathetic attempt at trying to defend this hilariously one sided thread is'nt going to work.



I did. Go back to page two. Check my posts. I put it in *bold* font. I concede that this match was one sided. I also said that Hercules was depowered and not as strong as he used to be. Some people disagreed with me. I brought scans proving my point, they did not.



> Ares has magic too and he carries around various equipment to assist in , so lol at this stupidity he's just a brick.



What magic? Do you have any scans?

[





> IMG]http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/14/146504/2871841-incredible_hulk_holding_tectonic_plates_together102.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> WWH>Planet Hulk Hulk as the former takes place after the latter.



I didn't mention Planet Hulk. I mentioned World Breaker. The one that was destroying a planet by taking a step.



> You still want to claim a Hulk that can hold tectonic plates while surviving the heat of a planet and called a worldbreaker in an incarnation weaker than WWH requires island level or less to even be flinched?



Nice. Let's move on. Is it as good as throwing the planet out of orbit?



> No matter how you look at it be it from WWH's feats or powerscaling from weaker incarnations, Island level would do zero both in damage and making him flinch.



Great. What about throwing the planet out of orbit?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2013)

18 can break SSJ Vegeta's arm

but there's no calc so that means Juubi can beat her


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> 18 can break SSJ Vegeta's arm
> 
> but there's no calc so that means Juubi can beat her



Are you saying calcs aren't necessary? Then what's the point of doing them?

Then lets try something else. Show me a panel, page or give me the name of the comic where it was said that Hercules was given his powers back. Do that and I'll concede.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Are you saying calcs aren't necessary? Then what's the point of doing them?



he's saying that you don't need calcs if the ballpark these characters are playing in is high enough for massive energy potential to be implied in their fights

you gibbering moron


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

in case you don't quite get it, world war hulk is easily capable of destroying a planet and of withstanding blows from people who can easily do the same, as his fight with sentry shows

planet-level is several orders of magnitude higher than island-level

hercules knocking down world war hulk with one blow is clearly a better feat than towing an island to anyone who isn't retarded


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> he's saying that you don't need calcs if the ballpark these characters are playing in is high enough for massive energy potential to be implied in their fights
> 
> *you gibbering moron*



Calm down. It's just a comic book.



> in case you don't quite get it, world war hulk is easily capable of destroying a planet and of withstanding blows from people who can easily do the same, as his fight with sentry shows
> 
> planet-level is several orders of magnitude higher than island-level
> 
> hercules knocking down world war hulk with one blow is clearly a better feat than towing an island *to anyone who isn't retarded*



Is that really necessary.

Let's try something new.

here.

12:16 It's mentioned that Hercules is depowered.

Now where does it say that he's back to Silver Age/Bronze Age level? A scan? A reference?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

>mildly insulting someone on the internet
>you must be mad


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Are you saying calcs aren't necessary? Then what's the point of doing them?
> 
> Then lets try something else. Show me a panel, page or give me the name of the comic where it was said that Hercules was given his powers back. Do that and I'll concede.



Depowered or not, his feats by powerscaling are still more impressive than towing an island so in the end wether or not he is still depowered doesn't affect the argument in itself. 

Also, nice try again trying to twist Crimson's words to make him say something he most definetely did not... if you disregard powerscaling as an argument, then you disregard at least 70% of all arguments accepted in the OBD. You may not like powerscaling, but it can be used here so deal with it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Depowered or not, his feats by powerscaling are still more impressive than towing an island so in the end wether or not he is still depowered doesn't affect the argument in itself.
> 
> Also, nice try again trying to twist Crimson's words to make him say something he most definetely did not... if you disregard powerscaling as an argument, then you disregard at least 70% of all arguments accepted in the OBD. You may not like powerscaling, but it can be used here so deal with it.



You're ignoring throwing the *planet out of orbit*.

So you don't have a scan?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >mildly insulting someone on the internet
> >you must be mad



do it better


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Calm down. It's just a comic book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who gives a shit?

>get extremely good feats shoved in front of your beaky nose
>be totally unable to contradict them
>BUT ARE THERE CALCS? CONCESSION ACCEPTED LOLOL
>"powerscaling, retard"
>yeah but let's try something new, does it say he's been re-powered? 
>i mean, never mind that he's accomplishing all this
>it has to SAY so, or else!

do you actually think this will work


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> who gives a shit?
> 
> >get extremely good feats shoved in front of your beaky nose
> >be totally unable to contradict them
> ...



No scan? Concession accepted.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> do it better
> 
> It's unnecessary.



i don't care if you think it's unnecessary, you _are_ a moron

p.s.

do you really think i wouldn't call you a gibbering moron in real life

what exactly am i afraid of, physical confrontation? in a civilised setting where are things like _criminal records_ and _assault charges_?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No scan? Concession accepted.



is this self-aware ironic trolling or are you actually this dumb


----------



## Bullbob (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> do it better





Yeah, there is also a tv tropes page about you...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought this was a Hulk vs Thor thread

Jeez.

Hercules cockpunts WB into space


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Yeah, there is also a tv tropes page about you...





> Repeating a statement until nobody cares to respond anymore, then claiming you're right since nobody contradicts you. A favourite variation is to insist you've refuted your opponent's argument previously without ever actually doing so, and then go on to state that you can't help that they didn't understand it.



Not really. You see. The funny thing was, I was going to let Lucaniel have the last word. So that page doesn't fit me at all.

Furthermore. I actually provided scans. I noticed that you spent a lot of time on this page. So you were...

1) Looking for a scan to prove me wrong (and if you found one I would gladly concede).

2) You were looking for a clever response to distract me so I wouldn't notice that you don't have the scan.

You failed on both counts. I admit that I was wrong to make this thread. It's one sided and it was an accident. But Hercules was depowered and not as powerful as he used to be. I've provided evidence. You have not. Concession accepted.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

I suppose no one has shown that scan of hercules lolholding the eastern sea board together with his own two hands, him shifting the earth's rotation axis by arm wrestling thor, or him holding up the entire planet up against the sky so far, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

> Furthermore. I actually provided scans. I noticed that you spent a lot of time on this page. So you were...
> 
> 1) Looking for a scan to prove me wrong (and if you found one I would gladly concede).
> 
> ...



>thinks anyone gives a fuck about getting him his scan
>thinks herc knocking WWH down is not more than enough evidence
>still parroting his concession accepted like he isn't looking more retarded by the minute

and for a bonus

>too autistic to realise people can leave their browser on this page and go do other things


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> I suppose no one has shown that scan of hercules lolholding the eastern sea board together with his own two hands, him shifting the earth's rotation axis by arm wrestling thor, or him holding up the entire planet up against the sky so far, right?



You came in late Ban.

1. I'm not sure what you mean by that first feat.

2. I mentioned that already. The argument isn't about WB anymore. I fully admit that this thread was a mistake. It's about Classic Herc being stronger than modern Herc. Classic Herc nearly threw the planet out of orbit while arm wrestling Thor. That puts him at Planet+ strength.

3. Lifting the planet/heavens is another classic feat. It happened before he was depowered.

4. In Avengers 383 (I believe that the issue), Zeus depowered him for some reason I forget. (It involved someone named Taylor Madison). Since then he was never brought back to Classic levels.

5. What I'm saying is that Classic Herc was more powerful than he was in the New Millenium.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

A debater holds no valid merit when he begs for scans that are common knowledge
When yours is the deviant interpertation, it is up to you to go fetch it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

oh, in before you get all whiny on behalf of autists

i notice a lot of people do that


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> A debater holds no valid merit when he begs for scans that are common knowledge
> When yours is the deviant interpertation, it is up to you to go fetch it



I already provided a scan. It's up to the people debating against me to counter it. Again... I'm asking for a scan or even the comic book where it states that Zeus gave him his full power back.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> You came in late Ban.
> 
> 1. I'm not sure what you mean by that first feat.



Post WWH, Banner had shattered the eastern sea board by the mere act of walking on top of it.

While SHIELD enacted emergency super science repairs on the faults, it fell to hercules to hold it together


> 2. I mentioned that already. The argument isn't about WB anymore. I fully admit that this thread was a mistake. It's about Classic Herc being stronger than modern Herc. Classic Herc nearly threw the planet out of orbit. That puts him at Planet+ strength.


That's a cockamanie bollocks
In MU, gods are beings of stories.
Meta-laws are as real as physics and all of their feats are canon because they all belong to the same story




> 3. Lifting the planet/heavens is another classic feat.


No it's not. Hercules did the planet/heavens push in Incredible Hercules, when the centere of the world is moved to the city of Washington, and amadeus cho saves him from the amazons





> 4. In Avengers 383 (I believe that the issue), Zeus depowered him for some reason I forget. (It involved someone named Taylor Madison). Since then he was never brought back to Classic levels.


Once again, that's just some made up rule in your head


> 5. What I'm saying is that Classic Herc was more powerful than he was in the New Millenium.


You haven't read hulk in forever.
Modern ares admits to his Shades in Dark Reign that Hercules is his superior in the same superlative, all their lives


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I already provided a scan. It's up to the people debating against me to counter it. Again... I'm asking for a scan or even the comic book where it states that Zeus gave him his full power back.



why can't you get it into your adamantine skull that you don't just get to make up artificial standards for convincing evidence and claim that unless people provide them, they should concede

there are scans of hercules knocking down WWH, that's all the evidence required

it doesn't matter if he was "depowered" and no-one needs to prove that he was _re_-powered

he did what he did, you twat


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

You know, fuck it, this thread is now about Herc-a-pimp-ules


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)

Just like common sense should apply that knocking back WWH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Island level.

Depowered or not, the feat is still enough. Island level would'nt make base Hulk flinch when Red Hulk has destroyed an asteroid that threatened Earth or when Skaar can hit with a 100 trillion tons and punch people from Earth to possibly Mars.

Island level is not worth mentioning to major bricks in Marvel and DC who laugh at those as being insignificant.


EDIT Only good thing to come out of Chaos War besides the Thor side story.


> it doesn't matter if he was "depowered" and no-one needs to prove that he was re-powered
> 
> he did what he did, you twat



This really is it, saying "It's not classic level" means nothing as it's still beyond HST levels even if we go with him being depowered.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

I see some shit about Hulk being less than Island level? lolwut?

*Spoiler*: __ 









What do you smoke?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 14, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Post WWH, Banner had shattered the eastern sea board by the mere act of walking on top of it.
> 
> While SHIELD enacted emergency super science repairs on the faults, it fell to hercules to hold it together



Well damn. Why didn't anyone bring that feat out before. Do you know where I can find it.



> That's a cockamanie bollocks
> In MU, gods are beings of stories.
> Meta-laws are as real as physics and all of their feats are canon because they all belong to the same story



I don't know what you're saying here. Zeus depowered him. He wasn't as strong as he was before.



> No it's not. Hercules did the planet/heavens push in Incredible Hercules, when the centere of the world is moved to the city of Washington, and amadeus cho saves him from the amazons
> Once again, that's just some made up rule in your head



Konohamaru managed to dodge mach 40 kicks and jabs.

This? It was a flashback.



> You haven't read hulk in forever.
> Modern ares admits to his Shades in Dark Reign that Hercules is his superior in the same superlative, all their lives



I didn't even mention Hulk.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Bullbob (Jun 14, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Post WWH, Banner had shattered the eastern sea board by the mere act of walking on top of it.
> 
> While SHIELD enacted emergency super science repairs on the faults, it fell to hercules to hold it together
> 
> ...



Actually no one has even gone that far in the debate. He's only arguing with himself that classic Herc is more powerful than his current incarnation and depowered. We've been trying to argue his very first point that started this where he said that knocking down  WWH is less impressive than towing an island. We've been demonstrating to him that it's really not, and he's just moving the goal post with every new post. When we try to argue the original point he asks us to refute a new argument (lioke his aforementionned Classic Herc vs modern Herc which no one has really argued except Tranqiuil Fury, or the moving the planet out of orbit he keeps repeatin like a parrot) but he stil fails to admit and argue the original agument. T

The rest is him saying "concession accepted" to everyone because in his head debating rules he invents are somehow means others concede just because we wanna finish arguing one point without moving on.

At this point is being dense on purpose, uses argumentum ad nauseam continually and flame baits. Can't we just close this thread that already has a clear winner and neg him to hell?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

> I don't know what you're saying here. Zeus depowered him. He wasn't as strong as he was before.



a to the u to the t to the ism


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)

Respect his pimping skilz


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

i was well impressed that he pulled alflyse, especially as quickly as he did

hottest blue chick i ever saw


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> derp



Oh noez, a revenge neg. I lost 5 points off an imaginary e-peen. my life is over.

Also, huntnig down one of my posts in another thread just to neg me?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

i never knew he slept with widow, though, came as a surprise to me that she was there


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

oh, i forgot to neg the dingus


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)

Bullbob said:


> Actually no one has even gone that far in the debate. He's only arguing with himself that classic Herc is more powerful than his current incarnation and depowered. *We've been trying to argue his very first point that started this where he said that knocking down  WWH is less impressive than towing an island. We've been demonstrating to him that it's really not, and he's just moving the goal post with every new post.* When we try to argue the original point he asks us to refute a new argument (lioke his aforementionned Classic Herc vs modern Herc which no one has really argued except Tranqiuil Fury, or the moving the planet out of orbit he keeps repeatin like a parrot) but he stil fails to admit and argue the original agument. T
> 
> *The rest is him saying "concession accepted" to everyone because in his head debating rules he invents are somehow means others concede just because we wanna finish arguing one point without moving on*.
> 
> At this point is being dense on purpose, uses argumentum ad nauseam continually and flame baits. Can't we just close this thread that already has a clear winner and neg him to hell?



This even I gave up arguing over whether he's depowered or not as it has no bearing on the WWH Hulk feat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

>atlantean crab hold
>she's not holding him at all


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

The dog likes to watch apparently


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Deadpool can party with the best.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> >atlantean crab hold
> >she's not holding him at all


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolverine's face


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2013)

By the way, I claim the above post as irrefutable evidence that hercules was restored to his full powers, prove me wrong


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2013)

netflix 
And I'm giving him aquaman's voice from the brave and the bold


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2013)

a fine score indeed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 15, 2013)

Or we just go with the cooler edit


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't read comics like at all. 

And i know Hercules wins.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 15, 2013)




----------

